# post quote issues



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have been on my phone (tapatalk) today and the email notification is working but when i logged onto pc i had 6 post quotes, none of which were actually to do with me, is this something to do with me getting post quotes while using tapatalk ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Could be the new tagging feature. If someone mentions your name youre informed about it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no, its not that, im not a retard


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> no, its not that, im not a retard


No, but you're a bit touchy... Lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> im not a retard


are you sure?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive had the same thing id woukd say quote but nothing there when. I click on it ..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> No, but you're a bit touchy... Lol


just stating the facts brother LOL


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Ive had the same thing id woukd say quote but nothing there when. I click on it ..


Same here, i go into my profile and then see my avatar there, wtf?

Eerie, and it's not even Halloween yet.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fatstuff said:


> i have been on my phone (tapatalk) today and the email notification is working but when i logged onto pc i had 6 post quotes, none of which were actually to do with me, is this something to do with me getting post quotes while using tapatalk ?


Is this still happening today?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure, on tapatalk today will check tomorrow!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

@Fatstuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Is this still happening today?


its all fine i think now


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I just realised, it also notifies you when you have quoted someone else hence the apparent "Ghost quote" notification when all you can see is yourself if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> i have been on my phone (tapatalk) today and the email notification is working but when i logged onto pc i had 6 post quotes, none of which were actually to do with me, is this something to do with me getting post quotes while using tapatalk ?


I'm getting the same to, it's p!ssing me off a little to be honest.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Nidge said:


> I'm getting the same to, it's p!ssing me off a little to be honest.


You can turn them off:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/194444-user-tagging-comes-uk-m.html


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im having the issue as well. When I click on post quotes it just takes me to the 'My Activity' section where it shows friend's posts.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lorian said:


> You can turn them off:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/194444-user-tagging-comes-uk-m.html


Cheers done it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Irish Beast said:


> Im having the issue as well. When I click on post quotes it just takes me to the 'My Activity' section where it shows friend's posts.


When it does that you can still click the Quotes tab on the right.

That's the way it needs to be for the time being.


----------

